# What kinds of people do you avoid?



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dislike arrogant people though I myself am arrogant. Dislike sociopathic morons who only care about pleasure and life and not the fact that it could be much more interesting without rules. Dislike sanguine people. Appreciate Phlegmatic and melancholy. Neutral to choleric. People who are detested by craziness from society I think are the enlightened. Murderers are morons who tried to be abrasive with the law and were too dumb to join a war for recreation. I could care less for hobbies and such. Anyone who says hi to me for the pure reason I have no friends I immediately stack up to my shit list. I do not like being considered the tarded kid. I could only become friends with someone who follows me annoyingly, or actually has the wish A book was their life. And hangs on to the thought something could propel you to be the striking hero or powerful oppressor. Those are my requirements for people I do and don't avoid.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

People who look too popular. (can't help it)
People who see things that aren't social events as social events.
People who are weird just to be above everyone else.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

You inducted wht I have been doing for years. But that is the keyword, "trying" to be weirder and getting attention. It usually has blowback


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i avoid loud people, really extroverted people, people that appear unfriendly (not just shy or occupied) people who are obviously mentally ill (that scares the crap out of me), people whom i dont know that are drunk or on drugs, people with dogs, people with loud children that i dont already know, men who give me the vibe that they are attracted to me (im married)... im sure i could think of more, but ill leave it at that for now.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i avoid loud people, really extroverted people, people that appear unfriendly (not just shy or occupied) people who are obviously mentally ill (that scares the crap out of me), people whom i dont know that are drunk or on drugs, people with dogs, people with loud children that i dont already know, men who give me the vibe that they are attracted to me (im married)... im sure i could think of more, but ill leave it at that for now.


Take mentally ill with a grain of salt. Many movies depict how people responded to mentally ill back in time. When in truth they were geniuses. People you don't understand may seem like creepos, but, don't base things on first beliefs. judge their point of view before yours. And deduct, IF they may be acting that way to get rid of YOU. I do this many times and it always works. Some introverts work very hard to avoid people. And if you are beautiful, take it as a compliment. And no I wasn't a creep hitting on you.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Pride49 said:


> Take mentally ill with a grain of salt. Many movies depict how people responded to mentally ill back in time. When in truth they were geniuses. People you don't understand may seem like creepos, but, don't base things on first beliefs. judge their point of view before yours. And deduct, IF they may be acting that way to get rid of YOU. I do this many times and it always works. Some introverts work very hard to avoid people. And if you are beautiful, take it as a compliment. And no I wasn't a creep hitting on you.


i dont mean people who are retarded or with some mental disability, im talking crazies. (yes, i feel you judging me)


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I tend to avoid superficial immature women and men, and people who are overly depressed or irrational sided with arrogance and judge me behind my back before they know me. 

I keep my distance with people I sense have strong personalities that would more likely than not clash with mine. I'd rather stay acquaintances, and they usually sense the same. 

I really get along with most people, it seems that people seem to have a problem with me more than I have with them. Reading this, I feel like people would have a problem with me, but whatever.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> i dont mean people who are retarded or with some mental disability, im talking crazies. (yes, i feel you judging me)


I meant crazy. In 1400's people would think others with slightly different opinions of society were crazy. The same concept. I didn't mean retarded. I like judging people, that's what makes responding fun. I get a real kick out of who they are by doing this. See? Now you think I am just a piece of crap, who thoroughly enjoys conflict. Correct on both. I view you as a more innocent personality. The generic caring for others feelings, and the ability to voice your opinion is great. I don't have any tolerance for those on drugs either


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Pride49 said:


> I don't have any tolerance for those on drugs either


its hard to when so many people go nuts on meth, i knew this guy in school who seemed fine, a little annoying, but years after graduating i heard (and saw on the news) that he became homeless and started using meth, so this family let him stay with them and he ends up raping and bashing in the head of their 5 yr old daughter. They found her in a junk yard.


----------



## Pride49 (Nov 7, 2011)

A kid in my school mixed meth with bath salts, yep, death was his name. My sister was a drug counselor and explained to me fully how drugs replace dopamine which causes happiness. or pleasure, depending what you're into. Another which I am hesitant to say people I don't like are people who don't seek help for depression. Or at least hide it. For instance a girl in my band class. She was nice and everything. A little gothic maybe, but good personality. She commits suicide. I come up to our Christmas parade and everyone's devastated that she had died. "No offense, my first thought was how she took her life, if you're going to die, make it interesting."


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

People who are negative and condescending. 

I have just dealt with someone like this recently and he really makes people feel bad.


----------



## ThisAnonymous (Feb 24, 2011)

I avoid almost everyone, hahah, but in terms of making an exaggerated effort: it would be those clingy people. They are kind of hard to notice because you don't always know it until you get to know them better.

In terms of appearance, er.. smelly people? 

Well, in general, there are people I know I want to talk to, people I don't want to talk to, and people who could be in either category.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think I actively 'avoid' people, I keep to myself from everyone indiscriminately unless they show initiative. Then I respond to them and give everyone a chance equally, and then if I find they are people I don't get on with very well, I keep my distance but of course am still polite if I do bump into them. And if I end up liking the people who initiated, then I start to make an effort to hang out with them.
I guess the people that I end up keeping a distance with are people who are very stereotypical, quite ignorant and closed minded, and people who are ingenuine. Apart from that, I don't care if you're stupid, smart, poor, rich, black, white, fat, round, square, what be you. As long as I know I can create an honest and trusting relationship then I don't mind!
I also tend to keep my distance with people who insult everyone as a joke. Not just because I think there is a time and place for everything, but I am also personally quite sensitive and wouldn't get close to people who can get too boisterous.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

People who look significantly younger or older than me
Loud, obnoxious people
Ugly people
Very attractive people
People who look to be different culturally or sub-culturally (I scorn visible sub-cultures)
People who seem dumb
People who seem crazy

I automatically avoid most people, for falling into categories like that.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

People who wear suits


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> 1. Fake people - who try too hard to project a certain image of themselves.
> 
> 2. Loud, obnoxious, lame but who think they're funny people.
> 
> 3. People who give off a bad vibe even though they aren't part of category 1 or 2.


Yep, those are exactly the people I avoid also.


----------



## Anna Pace (Apr 1, 2012)

I avoid loud, agressive, arrogant people. 
I try not to judge but sometimes people who have slob around their mouth, sleep in their eye and unkempt hair/nails bother me..


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't have a bias.

I avoid most everyone.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

I tend to stay away from outgoing people, if I don't already know them well. I don't know why, I have nothing against outgoing people it all, I think I just find them a little intimidating to be around, like I'm not being talkative or fun enough for them.


----------



## The Purple Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

I avoid people who deliberately play victim. It's so exhausting to be around those types after a while. No matter how hard I try to help them, they still prefer to be where they are, because not making a choice is much easier for them.


----------

